# Melting Whispers - 2015



## DoiNomazi (Oct 19, 2013)

Invitation to a screening:

https://vimeo.com/143107435

"Melting Whispers - 2015" is a 163 minute long video diary filmed with consumer grade equipment during our paddling journey on the East Arm of Glacier Bay, Alaska.

Seduced by the powerful descriptions of John Muir and Rev. Samuel Hall Young, we tried to follow the echoes of their 1879 journey to Glacier Bay.

We never seek to establish any records, conquer peaks, or blaze new paths. We are just two, mostly sedentary, urban dwellers who enjoy the magic beauty and the untamed freedom offered by the wilderness.

We also love movies. We love watching movies and we have fun playing with cameras and editing. This video diary takes you aboard the Easy Rider Beluga tandem kayak and allows you to experience some visual and emotional details of our journey.

We hope that our video diary will inspire you to fall in love with nature and embrace your own outdoors adventure.

Enjoy!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Really excellent video, or should I say movie. You have fantastic videography skills. I would say though that it was excessively long and needed some serious editing. I think you really could have got all the best content into about 45-60 minutes.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DoiNomazi (Oct 19, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Really excellent video, or should I say movie. You have fantastic videography skills. I would say though that it was excessively long and needed some serious editing. I think you really could have got all the best content into about 45-60 minutes.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you very much for taking the time to watch and also thank you for taking time to offer the feedback.


----------

